# alkacidic  ph



## blondlebanese (Oct 17, 2014)

I forgot.  what is it that I need to add?  my PH is 7 - 7.2.    will home depot or walmart have it?  or is it better ordered from the internet?  who sells it?  I've asked before where you guys get your supplies from but, I can't remember getting an answer.  so, what or who do you guys recommend.  is it possible to run a poll on this website/forum asking what commercial organic/chem nutes,  you all  have used and which brands worked best in your opinions.    include an assortment of types of products.  cloneing supplies, lighting, ect.  I don't always trust the customer reviews.  but, here I think i'd get the true info.  expert advise from  growers.  I want that info.  I need it cause I want to grow the best meds I can but, I'm not grow savy... yet.   someone make it happen.  please.  I would do it but, I don't know how and if I did my laziness would surely get in the way.  now, what was the question?


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 17, 2014)

You need PH down, Not sure where they sell it locally for you but hydro shops will have it and you can def get it off the internet.


----------



## umbra (Oct 17, 2014)

There is a thread here already with lots of info about what nutes are best, pretty detailed study. But you will need to look for it. Some effort is required on your part, however.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2014)

A lot of stuff is subjective.  For instance there are many people going to LEDs now, but in the winter, I need the heat from the HPS and could not grow with LED unless I also heated the room--rather a silly thing to do when I have the HPS.  The cost of LEDs can be prohibitive, too.  I looked at replacing my 1000W HPS this last summer, but did not have the $600 it would have taken.   The same with nutrients.  I know that some here get great results with products that I did not and vice versa.  To some extent, you need to personalize your grow to your circumstances and growing style.  For instance, I grow organic in the summer, but hydro in the winter because of my circumstances.  I grow hydro in the winter because I have too much snow and not enough room to deal with organics and soil.  Two different people could have identical grows in different places and they would probably turn out quite different.  There is really no BEST of anything.  No singular products that outshine the others.  It is more an understanding of the basics and then fine tuning your grow to you.  You can post your specific question here, like you did with the vermiculite/perlite thing.  

pH down is acid and pH up is alkaline.  Do not buy products to pH spas or pools, get some for plants.  

I mostly use General Hydroponics products.  I have tried a lot of things over the years, but like them best.  For hydro I use their Flora Nova Grow for veg.  I use the Lucas formula in flowering which is the GH Flora (no Nova) Micro and Bloom used in a 1-2 proportion.  For organic growing, I use General Organics.   Although I am generally not partial to products that have 6-8 parts, the GO Box is easy to use and very affordable and I have found that my plants like it better than some of the other organic nutrients I have tried like Roots, which was a 1 part nutrient.  I also use their pH up and down and Azamax, an organic pesticide. 

So, think about how YOU want to grow--what appeals to you?  Get a basic idea down on paper and we can help you fine tune it.  But ultimately, you are the one who is going to have to decide what is best for YOU.  We will try and steer you away from bad and help with the good.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 17, 2014)

If you lived in Canada I could give you a couple online stores I use but if you are in the USA you have a lot of places to choose from.


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 17, 2014)

MR1 said:


> If you lived in Canada I could give you a couple online stores I use but if you are in the USA you have a lot of places to choose from.




I live in Canada, and im always interested in finding new places. I find amazon has most stuff and free shipping so thats where I end up usually.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 17, 2014)

This is the place I use most of the time. Have you tried this place Dman. I also like Amazon, as long as they ship to Canada.http://www.valleyindoor.com/home.php


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 17, 2014)

MR1 said:


> This is the place I use most of the time. Have you tried this place Dman. I also like Amazon, as long as they ship to Canada.http://www.valleyindoor.com/home.php



Thanks. interesting place, some things are decent deals some not so much, I will be placing an order, Thanks again.


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 17, 2014)

thanks for the info.  and thanks for the patience.  I know I'm sometimes a stickler about getting the right info.  and I sometimes ask the same question more than once.  there are many people that pass on speculation as fact. and they see no harm in that.  it happens much of the time.  too often. on this forum I can tell by the answers that most of you veterans of this forum do know what your talking about.  and that I value.  hippie420 I'm headed for the auto parts store.  thanks for that info.  hemp goddess, hushpuppy, umbra.  thankx for the concern about co2 system and my health.  probably a good thing you talked me out of it.  and hushpuppy  sorry that I assumed that you were assuming.  all of you are to cool.  these lake county meds are to cool too.  they like make me write all this corny stuff.


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 18, 2014)

You're in a soil mix, yes? Have you added dolomite lime? ~$4.50/40 lb bag at Lowes or HD.

It's pH is 7.0 and usually used to raise a too low pH. BUT, it will also lower a too high pH down to ~7.0.

Add it once to your soil mix and forget about pH from that point on. 1cup of dolomite to 1cf (7.5 gallons), of mix.

I have not used my pH meter in over 3 years. Simply no need.

Wet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2014)

blondlebanese said:


> thanks for the info. and thanks for the patience. I know I'm sometimes a stickler about getting the right info. and I sometimes ask the same question more than once. there are many people that pass on speculation as fact. and they see no harm in that. it happens much of the time. too often. on this forum I can tell by the answers that most of you veterans of this forum do know what your talking about. and that I value. hippie420 I'm headed for the auto parts store. thanks for that info. hemp goddess, hushpuppy, umbra. thankx for the concern about co2 system and my health. probably a good thing you talked me out of it. and hushpuppy sorry that I assumed that you were assuming. all of you are to cool. these lake county meds are to cool too. they like make me write all this corny stuff.


 
 I wouldn't be using battery acid for pH down.....get something made for plants.


----------

